# Solved: "Discuss Add On"



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got one of the new Asus desktops and have spent the last few days getting used to IE 10 and windows 8. Have been playing around with the safety settings. Was wondering about the "Discuss Add On" tab. What is it for and what does do? When to enable and when to disable? Have googled the hell out of it and no answers. When in doubt, go back to the pros who knows...
Cheers


----------



## geodripp (Jul 1, 2008)

Could you provide a bit more information? Where is this "tab" you see? Could you take a screenshot?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Isn't that something which the social networks put up? (Wiki: Facebook) I don't use any.


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello 
Well it took me a few minutes to find it again but it is actually in the manage add ons in internet security. From there it is in the "run without permission" tab. This has no publisher and there is no info anywhere about this tab.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Totally lost!
Is this under the IE security tab? Which one at what level? How does the "discuss" pop up come into it?


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry, my stupidity. Hit tools button, then manage add ons (which can be accessed from safety or manage add ons. Then where it says show, go to run without permission and that is where it is.
My com lingo gets a little crossed sometimes but it's getting better. I promise to read more stuff on here.
Cheers


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Tks. I did look in there whilst searching. No such add on in mine?

Maybe, as I said, it is a social network add-on you have picked up?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
If as you say you go Manage add-ons and then with toolbars and extensions selected you use the drop arrow to select Run without Permission - Neither do I see anything about Discuss add-on

Even with the option of right click to configure which information columns are show I still cannot get a discuss

If you mean DISCUSS ADD-ON is an option presented to you as is enable or disable or search for etc
then could you please send a screenshot

If it is the name of the actual add-on under run without permission as you say there is NO publisher listed then I am even more convinced we need a screenshot

right click on the white area click columns, then select 
version, 
used, 
file, 
class ID 
and* type*- 
now what is shown against this mysterious - discuss add-on please, 
On the Type column - is it by any chance explorer bar

Run without permission means PRE-APPROVED and they are usually either part of IE or Windows itself and its allied software. Generally you would not need to change settings in run without permission.


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=220415&stc=1&d=1360523746
Well this it. Just figured how to do this too. very enlightening, but here is the screenshot
Cheers


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

Here is the other link with id etc
http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=220424&stc=1&d=1360524271
Cheers


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I have tracked it down. It is an IE toolbar, with links to discussion websites. I believe if you enable it, you should se the toolbar.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is why I asked for file in my post 8
*Shdocvw.dll* in turn hosts the Mshtml.dll component, as well as any other Active Document component (such as a Microsoft Office application) that can be loaded in place in the browser when the user navigates to a specific document type

I believe it to be connected with the Microsoft Office template shown above the entry

*CLSID: *{BDEADE7F-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}
*Name: *&Discuss
*Filename: *Shdocvw.dll (MS file!)
*Location: *%SYSDIR%
*Description: *Microsoft Office "Web Discussions" 
Explorer Bar for IE, see here

to reassure you - it is not anything to worry about if it was enabled I recommend you leave it enabled.
Those pre-approved add-ons are generally best left alone.


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks "Guys". Have had a few bad experiences over the years and am still learning... especially now with Win 8. Much appreciated!
Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
How do you like it - 8 
Found your way round OK
Any questions more than pleased to offer a few tips if you wish


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Just for interest. I could see it was disabled. Did you try to enable and, with what result?


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

Win 8 is very good once you get used to it. I just got the new Asus with solid state hard drive and a 3 tb back up. It has the crossfire system so I got another vid card. Not much of a gamer but now I know what all the talk is about. The decision is still out on all the extra's as far as all the skydrive stuff and all the mandatory Microsoft sign in when you want to check out some of the apps.I did enable the discuss button. No real results. Office worked with or without it.
Thanks again Guys
Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Office worked with or without it


It will, as although this quote from the link I sent you refers to 2000 and IE5, the principle is the same I think


> *Office 2000 *
> When you install Microsoft Office 2000, the *Discuss* command is added to the *Explorer Bar* submenu of the *View* menu in Internet Explorer 5. This feature lets you add _threaded discussions_ to a Web page that appear when the page is viewed in Internet Explorer


If 8 was pre-installed with a recovery partition please do ensure you create this for safety purposes if and when, things should go wrong. A much improved facility in 8. , (together with File History). See screenshot


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

It actually came with a USB stick for recovery, but I will create a recovery partition. I'll eventually figure this stuff out... with a little help. Thanks "GUYS"
Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are probably covered then I would have to look at the user guide to know, the one I sent is built into 8 and is especially for the recovery partition on the hard drive to access it if you for some reason cannot get into it, you copy that partition to the recovery drive - it is automatic more or less.

Have you found the facility to drag the tiles around so that you can make your own start menu etc and the right click pin to taskbar, pin to start etc

windows key + C gets you to the shut down settings search etc 
and windows key and then type - from there opens the search box automatically, with your typing already in there. 
Please see one of mine here
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

and a good one from one of my colleagues
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1084745-taming-windows-8-desktop-gui.html


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

wow...that is a big help. Your little shortcut section sure makes life easier. I usually only come here when I'm in trouble or when I'm stumped. It's about time I came here to learn. Since day 1. I have trusted no one else and I surely appreciate all your "GUYS" help!
Cheers


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
anytime of course
Hope you enjoy it - 8 I mean
Regards -


----------

